#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE 2017 Preparation | Guide | Exam | Discussion Zone >  >  JEE Main 2018-Registration Process

## jaivinder

JEE (Joint Entrance Examination) Main is a national level examination which is managed by CBSC board to take admission in reputed institutions like IITs, NITs and IIITs etc. Registration will be done only through online mode.

*JEE Main 2018 Registration Process:*

Registration of Jee Main will be start of December 2017.

Registration would start JEE Main Official Website: http://jeemain.nic.in

Candidates should have Aadhaar Number/Aadhaar Enrollment Number/Registration Number which will be provided by facilitation center.

Student should fill application form carefully as per the instructions given in the information bulletin.

Scan your passport size photo and signature which should be by name for Example: X-photo and Y-Signature. Where x and Y would be name of student.

Make sure images should be in JPG or JPEG format.

After submit of online fee student can take conformation print. Students should no need to send it to CBSE board.

Read more about Eligibility to Take JEE Main 2018 Exams





  Similar Threads: JEE Advanced Registration Process for 2018 Eligibility to Take JEE Main 2018 Exams

----------

